# Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013



## atzencore (9. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute! 
Lasst uns doch mal gegenseitig mit aktuellen Fängen/Fangbildern von den Gestreiften heiß machen!

Ich hab noch nich viel zu melden... Gestern gabs zwei um die 25, aber da geht noch was!

TL


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



atzencore schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Lasst uns doch mal gegenseitig mit aktuellen Fängen/Fangbildern von den Gestreiften heiß machen!
> 
> Ich hab noch nich viel zu melden... Gestern gabs zwei um die 25, aber da geht noch was!
> ...


 
atze, sowie mein kahn im märz im wasser ist möchte ich dich gerne überhäufen mit meldungen :vik:|wavey:


----------



## atzencore (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Denn ma los. 
Aber dann wird gemoppelt!


----------



## atzencore (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

So... Heute kam der erste Moppel mit guten 37cm aufs belly, fett wie ein Karpfen! Wird zeit, dass die Jungs laichen!
TL


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Toller Thread. Hoffentlich stirbt der nicht aus, ich würde mich freuen, dicke Barsche von euch zu sehen zu bekommen. Dann geht mal schön Angeln Kinders.
Gruß


----------



## TioZ (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit nem Bildbeitrag.

Gibt auch ne Geschichte dazu.. Montag kurz nach dem Mittag gabs nen Anruf von nem Kumpel "Bock auf Angeln bevor das Wetter wieder schlechter wird?"

Die Entscheidung fiel nicht schwer also ausgestempelt und Abfahrt.. Zeit zum umziehen war nicht mehr aber ich kam mir schon ziemlich blöde vor, mit schickem Hemd und Gummistiefeln.

Barsch gelandet, gemessen.. 42 cm.. wow.. Jacke aus und schönes Fangfoto mit Hemdchen im Januar.. sehr geil :q

MfG

TioZ

p.s. der dicke darf übrigens wiederkommen wenn vorn die 5 steht


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

digges petri!!!und weiter so........#6


----------



## lahn mann (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

So mein erster Barsch 2013:vik: ,38cm


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

da sind sie die ersten schönen barsche. petri


----------



## emmis (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Interessant wäre auch wie ihr die getreiften überlistet habt. Welchen Köder habt ihr verwendet, welche Technik, welches Gewässer ect. 

Ich hoffe das ich auch bald die ersten Bilder posten kann aber nun soll ja erstmal wieder Winter kommen.|evil:


----------



## TioZ (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

In nem Altarm mit ca. 2 Metern Wassertiefe am 7. Januar 2013 gegen 15:30 auf einen "2 Inch Flash J Shad in purple weenie silver" an nem 4 Gramm Jigkopf... hab ich noch was vergessen? Achso.. 

Rute: DAY´S DS-64ML  Rolle: Shimano Aspire 1000 FA mit ner 10er Spiderwire Ultracast und 3,irgenwas Kilo Stahl 


MfG

TioZ


----------



## atzencore (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

petri leute!
mein bild folgt auch bald, hat n kumpel noch. 
bei mir wars hinter ner schleuse vom belly, an der tiefenkante bei ca 3m wassertiefe mit nem 4 inch fin-s in brown-chartreuse am texas-rig. rute quantum shotgun lm 210 und stradic ci4 2500.

weiter so!


----------



## Fischmeck (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Wow sehr schöne Barsche .Petri an die Glücklichen


----------



## Dakes87 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Nabend,
Sehr schöne Barsche schon dabei!!#6
Bei mir steht das Jahr auch ganz im Zeichen des Barsches :vik:
Hier mal 2 von heute. Einmal 36er und 40er
Gruß Daniel


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



TioZ schrieb:


> In nem Altarm mit ca. 2 Metern Wassertiefe am 7. Januar 2013 gegen 15:30 auf einen "2 Inch Flash J Shad in purple weenie silver" an nem 4 Gramm Jigkopf... hab ich noch was vergessen? Achso..
> 
> Rute: DAY´S DS-64ML Rolle: Shimano Aspire 1000 FA mit ner 10er Spiderwire Ultracast und 3,irgenwas Kilo Stahl
> 
> ...


alter wie könnt ihr euch das alles merken.ich habe mir jetzt ein paar boxen gekauft und von allem was neu ist, kommt das typenschild mit rein.


----------



## TioZ (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> alter wie könnt ihr euch das alles merken..



Rute und Rolle ist einfach, Schnur ist seit Jahren die gleiche und Köder ist auf dem Foto.. bloß was die sich immer für dusselige Namen für die Farben einfallen lassen.. da muss ich auch googlen. Dazu kommt noch dass >40 für mich nicht alltäglich ist, da kann man sich schon mal nen paar Eckdaten merken 

MfG

TioZ


----------



## **bass** (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

hey find ich super den tröd!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

den köder zu wissen wär ja noch interessant, aber alles andere wie rute ,rolle und schnur...hm |kopfkrat ;+


----------



## TioZ (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Jaaa.. war ja auch nur Gegeigel.

Aber ich werd mich jetzt gleich nochmal versuchen.. vielleicht schaff ich ja vorm großen Frost nochmal den ein oder anderen zu überreden.

Ich berichte heut Abend.. jetzt ist FEIERABEND!!!

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Strelasundangler (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



lahn mann schrieb:


> So mein erster Barsch 2013:vik: ,38cm


 

Petri! - Sieht mir nach den Hopfenbergen aus, wie ist der Wasserstand momentan bei euch?


----------



## lahn mann (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

ca. 4Meter unter voll Stau


----------



## TioZ (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

So, ich hatte ja nen Bericht vom Freitag versprochen..

also fix nach der Arbeit ab ans Wasser, Stiefel an und losgelatscht, aber schon auf dem Weg zum Torfstich war Schluss.. Hochwasser und mit Stiefeln kein Weiterkommen.

Also zurück, Watstiefel holen. Ne halbe stunde später dann der erste Wurf, Biss, Anschlag.. NIX.

So ging es dann auch bis zur Dämmerung. Etliche Bisse aber rausgekommen ist nicht viel. 4 Barsche zwischen 15 und 25 cm + 3 halbstarke Hechte. Zum Abend hin wurde das Eis in den Rutenringen wirklich nervig.


Samstag nachmittag dann der wirklich letzte Versuch vor dem "großen Frost". Bisse ware auch wieder einige zu verzeichnen allerdings noch vorsichtiger und die Barsche waren nochmal kleiner. 2 Stück <20 cm in 3 Stunden.

Jetzt ist Materialpflege und warten auf den Frühling angesagt.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## matscher83 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



atzencore schrieb:


> petri leute!
> mein bild folgt auch bald, hat n kumpel noch.
> bei mir wars hinter ner schleuse vom belly, an der tiefenkante bei ca 3m wassertiefe mit nem 4 inch fin-s in brown-chartreuse am texas-rig. rute quantum shotgun lm 210 und stradic ci4 2500.
> 
> weiter so!



Erstmal....Cooler thread u du legst ja schon gut vor! u seit wann hast du nen belly??? u welches??


----------



## atzencore (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Moin! Seit Ende Dezember.. Das outcast fishcat 4 Deluxe. Super Teil!


----------



## matscher83 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



atzencore schrieb:


> Moin! Seit Ende Dezember.. Das outcast fishcat 4 Deluxe. Super Teil!



Aha also das verspätete  weihnachtsgeschenk,jadarf man fragen was dich der Spaß gekostet hat?? Was hat dich vom guidline abgehalten???


----------



## Slickerthanu (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hier mal nen 35er vom vergangenen Wochenende. Es war eiskalt und erst mit der Dämmerung kamen die Bisse. Köder waren 3"-4" BA Shads und SI´s

TL

SlickerThanU


----------



## MoselBarbe (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hier zwei schöne Barsche bei saukälte vom Wochenende. Einmal 40cm und 38cm. Mit Drop shot, Köder war Shad Impact 5'.








Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## atzencore (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Moin Leute! Petri zu den moppeln!!!
Wieviel g fischt du am DS Moselbarbe???

@matscher: ich hab Berichte gelesen und da gabs beim drifter viel zu meckern und beim fishcat so gut wie nix.. Und man sitzt echt wie n König.. Das Ding kostet ja neu 350€, ich hab aber n Schnäppchen gemacht..


----------



## mathei (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

schöne barsche petri. wird zeit das es warm wird und das boot zu wasser kommt. etliches neues drop shot zubehör schreit förmlich nach bissspuren.


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@atzencore

Am DS fische ich momentan 14-18 gr. Das funktioniert am besten. Der muss schön am Grund festgenagelt sein.


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## atzencore (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@moselbarbe: okay, geht ja, wenn bei uns Druck drauf is, dann schleift das rig mit 18g aber überm Grund.. Da bräuchte man schon so 30-40g damit die Montage aufm Platz steht..
Habt ihr denn starke Strömung?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Moin Leute, ich les hier auch gespannt mit und freu mich über eure Barsch Bilder. Hätte da mal eine Frage, wär es möglich, das evtl. auch mal Fotos von Ködern oder Monaten hochgeladen werden?
Grade die Barschangelei ist ja sehr vielfältig und mich würds interessieren, mit was für buntem Gummizeug ihr eure Fische überlistet.


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Gefangen in Hamburgs Süden 42cm
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=barschrboav.jpg


----------



## atzencore (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Petri! Schöne grundmurmel!


----------



## MoselBarbe (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@atzencore

Ich suche bei solchen Temperaturen, ruhige Bereiche mit ein bißchen Kehrströmung. Da reicht max. 18gr aus. Die Mosel an sich fließt sowieso nicht so schnell.

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Schöne Barsche die ihr da alle gefangen habt!!
Ich habe heute meinen ersten Rapala Wobbler ausprobiert (X-Rap XR-10 Slashbait) und dank der Tips zum richtigen twitchen von dem netten Verkäufer beim Fishermans Partner MH.a.d.R, konnte ich auch direkt beim zweiten Wurf einen schönen 34 Barsch rauszaubern. War heute ein seeeehr kurzer Angeltag von ca 5-10 Minuten, aber befriedigend 

Aso gefischt hab ich mit Abu Garcia Vendetta in 1,80m und 5-25gr. Wg 
Rolle war eine Ryobi ecusima 1000vi mit geflochtener drauf.Tragkraft ca.5Kg welche Schnur weiss ich nicht, vergess immer beim Händler zu fragen.


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Meine beiden Letzten schwimmen wieder!


----------



## Naturbursche88 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hmmm, leider kein Foto aber letztes Wochenende nen Eimer voll Barsche an Land gezogen  Mit Drop Shot im Peenestrom.
Der größte war 42cm und das mit dem altmodischen Hairy Mary...

Und als Beifang bestimmt 20 Zander, aber da war der größte um die 35cm 

LG :m


----------



## Fury87 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Echt schöne Barsche, Petri.


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

petri schöne barsche


----------



## Raubbrasse (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den schönen Barschen.

Ich war vor 14 Tage mit meinem Vater bei uns zum Eisangeln.Leider konnten wir das Eis nur zwei Tage betreten,weil dann das Tauwetter kam.Wir fingen an diesem Wochenende zahlreiche Barsche.Diese beiden hier von 34cm und 36cm waren die größten.

Raubbrasse


----------



## atzencore (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

letzte woche auf nen 79er SQ....


----------



## hanzz (12. März 2013)

Swing Impact am T Rig. Auch letzte Woche.


----------



## mathei (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

ihr seid so gemein. petri


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ihr seid so gemein. petri




Keine Sorge NUR noch 49 Tage dann ist die Schonzeit wieder aufgehoben. |uhoh:


----------



## mathei (12. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Keine Sorge NUR noch 49 Tage dann ist die Schonzeit wieder aufgehoben. |uhoh:


dat liegt am wetter. schonzeit haben wir bei uns nicht.


----------



## MoselBarbe (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hier mein Barsch von heute. Er misst 45cm. Irre wie dick und fett der war. Sieht aus wie ein Karpfen. 
http:// [URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3196/tvft6r7d_jpg.htm]
	
[/URL]

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## mathei (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

was für ein brocken.petri


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Wow, das nenn ich mal nen Barsch:m


----------



## atzencore (16. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Petri! Der Moppel is auch voll im laichfieber.. Die Uhr tickt, nur die Temperaturen fürs abschießen sind noch nich da! :/


----------



## Anek20dot (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

was für ein apparat  !!!! dickes Petri Moselbarbe


----------



## Hechters (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@MoselBarbe

das ist ein Karpfen, du hast ihn nur angemalt|kopfkrat
Ne ne, DICKES PETRI von mir.
Was für nen Stock fischst Du da. Ne shimano yasei???
Nochmals Petri#h


----------



## Dakes87 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Dickes Petri MoselBarbe!!
Hier mal ein Barsch von letzter Woche den ein Kollege gefangen hat. Wir haben hier die letzte Zeit einige ü40 gefangen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Hecht19 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Sind das Mosel und Rhein Barsche?


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Danke für Glückwünsche. Ja da meint man wirklich es sei ein Karpfen. Hat ordentlich gefightet der Dicke. 

@Hechters
Ja ist ne yasei aori 2, 40m 9-15gr. mit einer 2500 Rarenium. 

Petri und Danke an alle. 

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Haenger (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@ Moselbarbe...

geiler Fisch!!!! #6
dickes Petri!


----------



## ulfisch (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Angemalter Karpfen?|supergri
Krasser Brocken übergewichtiges Petri


----------



## MoselBarbe (17. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@Dakes87

Dickes Petri zu dem geilen Barsch. Top

Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## atzencore (18. März 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri MoselBarbe!!
> Hier mal ein Barsch von letzter Woche den ein Kollege gefangen hat. Wir haben hier die letzte Zeit einige ü40 gefangen.
> Gruß Daniel


 
dazu erstma n dickes petri... endlich n ü50er hier!!!
worauf kam der?


----------



## MoselBarbe (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hi, 
war gestern nochmal los und war saumäßig Luft. Trotzdem konnte ich einen schönen 43er Moppel an die Rute bekommen. 


http:// 



Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## hanzz (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



MoselBarbe schrieb:


> Hi,
> war gestern nochmal los und war saumäßig Luft. Trotzdem konnte ich einen schönen 43er Moppel an die Rute bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...




Petri zur Kugel


----------



## Örnie (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hatte auch 2 schöne Gestreifte - nicht gemessen - so um die Ende 30cm.
C+R


----------



## mathei (2. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

petri tolle barsche. und ich komm einfach nicht ins wasser. wird wohl noch 2 wochen dauern.


----------



## atzencore (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

die letzten 2 wochen hats bei uns regelrecht geknallt... viele enddreissiger und sogar mehr als ne handvoll ü40er. grösster war 43.. da ham sie vorm laichen nochmal ordentlich reingehauen.. heute gabs ne handvoll abgelaichte bis 36... 
mein 2.bester fisch die tage aufm bild mit 41cm, aber bestes bild!


----------



## mathei (15. April 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

petri atze. schöne barsche. ich werde morgen das boot zu wasser lassen. dan hat das leiden ein ende.


----------



## andrea29 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Hi,
mein erster Fisch in diesem Jahr.

40cm


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Petri zum tollen Barsch#6#6#6


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## atzencore (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Moin!
wollt euch mal meine fänge der letzten 3 wochen nich vorenthalten.. ich hatte einige barsche über 30 und auch über 35, aber highlight waren 41, 44(gestern) und 48,5!!! 

euch allen ein Dickes Petri fürs WE!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3919808&postcount=17932


----------



## atzencore (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

es geht weiter!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3941945&postcount=18200


----------



## mathei (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

alter falter.bam bam. petri


----------



## GrundelGuide (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Thread-Wiederbelebungsversuch:
Vom vergangenen Sonntag:
44cm
1,3 kg
14er Kopyto
32 Hektar Baggersee vom Ufer


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Na mal schauen ob er weiter leben wird

Ich hatte Montag ein 35er auf einen 12cm Storm wobbler der lief bei 7m war eigentlich für hecht oder zander gedacht|supergri


----------



## GrundelGuide (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Der Thread hoffentlich, und der Barsch auf ewig in meinen Erinnerungen 

Köder war auch mehr für Hecht gedacht, aber die fang ich genug, hatte auch noch zwei an dem Tag..aber das is o.t


----------



## stefansdl (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

die Ausbeute von 2 kurzen "Ausritten" mit dem Belly...7 Barsche von 22-29cm und beim anderen mal 27 und 29cm

Köder war jeweils ein Rapala X Rap in 8cm Barschdekor


----------



## mathei (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob er weiter leben wird
> 
> Ich hatte Montag ein 35er auf einen 12cm *Storm wobbler* der lief bei 7m war eigentlich für hecht oder zander gedacht|supergri


 
der macht seinem namen Programm  |supergri|supergri

petri all


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Ü30er fange ich häufiger mal, hier konnte ich mal einen Ü40er überlisten. So langsam brauche ich einen größeren Kescher |supergri


----------



## phirania (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

Na denn mal Petri an die Fänger...#6#6#6


----------



## pike-81 (21. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen!
Einen habe ich noch. Am 15.12 gegen Mittag hat der 43er einen überbleiten Gummifisch in der ersten Absinkphase genommen:


----------



## Mozartkugel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

dieses Jahr habe ich leider nur einmal erlebt wie Barsche im Rudel raubten, da hat stellenweise die Wasseroberfläche gebebt. Fast jeder Wurf, egal ob Spinner (egal welche Farbe |supergri) oder Gummi am DS gab einen Treffer. Waren aber eher kleinere so 20-25cm.


----------



## Norge Fan (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2013*

@ pike-81

Wunderschöner Fisch #6. Digges Petri.


----------

